# Channelmaster 4221 right for me?



## eye_candy (Apr 2, 2004)

This is my first post here.

with the antenna channelmaster 4221 can i pick up ALL these stations that are within 45 miles?

the CM 4221 is multi directional right? So once i mount it i won't have to touch it, correct?


* yellow - uhf WSBE-DT 21 PBS Providence RI 05-04 306° 6.6 21 
* green - uhf WPXQ-DT 17 PAX BLOCK ISLAND RI Awaiting FCC Permit 234° 22.9 17 
* red - uhf WWDP-DT 52.1 SAH NORWELL MA 62° 18.3 52 
* red - vhf WPRI-DT 12.1 CBS PROVIDENCE RI 64° 4.8 13 
* red - uhf WLNE-DT 49 ABC NEW BEDFORD MA TBD 70° 4.2 49 
* red - uhf WNAC-DT 54 FOX PROVIDENCE RI Awaiting FCC Permit 62° 4.0 54 
* red - uhf WGBH-DT 2.1 PBS Boston MA 25° 33.7 19 
* red - uhf WGBX-DT 44.1 PBS Boston MA 25° 33.7 43 
* red - uhf WJAR-DT 51.1 NBC PROVIDENCE RI TBD 70° 4.2 51 
* red - uhf WBZ-DT 4.1 CBS Boston MA 25° 33.7 30 
* red - uhf WCVB-DT 5.1 ABC Boston MA 25° 33.7 20 
* blue - uhf WSBK-DT 38.1 UPN BOSTON MA 25° 33.7 39 
* blue - uhf WLWC-DT 22 UPN NEW BEDFORD MA Awaiting FCC Permit 114° 22.2 22 
* violet - uhf WFXT-DT 25.1 FOX Boston MA 27° 33.4 31 
* violet - uhf WHDH-DT 7.1 NBC Boston MA 27° 33.9 42 
* violet - uhf WBPX-DT 32 PAX BOSTON MA Awaiting FCC Permit 26° 33.6 32


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

eye_candy said:


> This is my first post here.
> 
> with the antenna channelmaster 4221 can i pick up ALL these stations that are within 45 miles?
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you are interested in receiving digital signals, as you are referencing the Channel Master 4221 4-Bay Bowtie. This is a directional antenna, as any antenna you need to receive signals from this distance would be. As you indicated in your post, you are interested in trying to pull signals from different directions. If that is the case an antenna rotor would be recommended, unless you just decide to stick with a group of channels from one general location or city. There are many unforeseen variables with UHF reception which need to be considered. Transmission power, tower height, line of sight ect. I live in Southern Maryland. I'm about 50 miles from the DC. towers and about 65 miles from the Baltimore towers and about 45 miles from the Salisbury towers. I can get all the Salisbury and Baltimore stations, but only CBS out of DC. The DC towers are putting out a stronger signal, but are not as high. While not knowing all the particulars about the stations you are trying to receive, the scenario you describe is similar to mine. The antenna you are asking about seems to be borderline as far as what you will need to get good consistent signal strength. I would always recommend going a step up. I am using a Winegard HD-9095P with an AP-4800 pre-amp and a Channel Master 9521A remote control rotor. The HD-9095P is a Yagi style. As I initially was just interested in receiving the DC channels, the investment in the rotor was worth it. I would recommend a similar setup. Go to this link http://www.tvantenna.com/products/tvreception/tvantennas/winegard/hdplatinumfeatures.html
and click onto the "CONTACT US" icon on the lower left hand corner for the phone number and ask for BEN. This guy was a huge help. He has access to antenna applications for the whole country which are much more accurate than antenna web. Sometimes he is hard to get in touch with, but leave a message or just keep trying to get in touch with him. It will be worth it. Let me know how you make out. !pride


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, Eagles,

Damn nice response. It's thoughtful posts like yours that makes this place a great water hole to visit. Thanks!!


----------

